# How you fly fish for crapie ?



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

how you fly fish for crappie ?
Mosquito lake.
one time in late spring ,I could not catch much anythink.one guy show up on the south east end,pass the creek ,below semetery,went to the point waiding and in 2 hours got abouth 30 crappie's on stringer,look like he used black fly.i was thinking I will meet him next time,then I will ask.but never seen him any more.
I would like to know,how he was fishing,i think he had black sinking fly ?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I catch them a lot on small streamers. If you can find the fish and get the fly in front of them, they will do the rest. I keep streamers in my boxes that are weightless (for shallow fish), lightly weighted, and heavily weighted. So basically, I'm covered no matter where I find them, within reason. I use brighter colors, usually. White's, yellow's, and combinations of those colors with other colors like chartreuse, olive, and purple usually work well.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

They can be a bit picky on how the fly is presented at times. Some days they will hit it on a dead drop(Clear water?) and other days they like some small twitches while the fly drops and some days steady small strips seem to get the job done. Don't make the mistake of fishing under them, they much prefer to move up to take the fly. White bugger is my # 1-- 8 or 10 --marabou clouser is a close second.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I've caught them on a small topwater popper. Surprised me.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

i tie up very small crappie jigs and fish them under a small indicator on my 3wt. it is absolutely killer


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

OnTheFly said:


> i tie up very small crappie jigs and fish them under a small indicator on my 3wt. it is absolutely killer


 That's my favorite way to fish in winter especially below spillways or in lakes, when it really gets cold sometimes I cheat and tip my jig with a waxworm.
The waxworm makes all the difference on many days.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

When I've caught them it's been on small streamers usually minnow patterns and they don't seem to stray very far from the spots they've staked out for the summer. In my local river once I've located them I can usually fish that same spot and get multiple strikes each outing all summer and into the fall. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

